
Current spambot attack on freenode (and elsewhere) - ryanlol
https://freenode.net/news/spambot-attack
======
_eht
><mst> enko: I'm not too worried about being swatted, I'm in britain, I'm
white, and I've been meaning to have my front door replaced anyway

It's worrisome when the volunteers have to worry about things like this.

